# Momento ansiolitico



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

Oggi mi é successa una cosa che...
Alle tre decido di prendere la macchina, sfidare la rottura di coglioni  e la pioggia e di andare a comprare il cibo per i gattacci e il bark per le orchidee e un sacco di altre stronzate.
Sono uscita in tuta, dovevo andare solo al garden quindi.
Mi fermo ad un semaforo. Armeggio con il cell aspettando il verde. Apro un  po' il finestrino perché si sta appannando tutto quando.
All'improvviso la portiera lato passeggero si apre di botto.
Due secondi e mi ritrovo un vecchietto tutto segaligno e bagnato come un pulcino, seduto.
Che mi guarda. Anzi no. Mi fissa.
Io fisso lui.
Ho avuto un attimo di paresi. E mi sono pure spaventata.
-Devo andare dai miei nipoti. Abitano nella casa dopo il ponte oltre la rotonda.-
Lo ammetto, lo guardavo come una cogliona totale. Lui, tranquillo e beato a indicarmi di andare pure che anche il semaforo era diventato verde.
Intanto dalla tasca, il suo cellulare continuava a squillare.
Ho cominciato a ragionare.
Buttarlo fuori  non potevo e poi non mi sembrava un serial killer stupratore. O un pazzo.
Per sicurezza mi sono slacciata la cintura di sicurezza. Per lasciarlo in una pozza di sangue se tentava una qualsiasi cazzata ovviamente.
intanto il cellulare squillava come un matto.
- Scusi ma non é meglio rispondere?-
- Ma no, é la mia badante...-
Badante? Reprimo l'istinto di inchiodare. Cristo santo. Non é che questo é scappato?
-Ma la sua badante lo sa che lei é uscito?-
-Ma si, quella sa sempre tutto. Comunque adesso mi accompagna dai miei nipoti  siamo a posto. Grazie signorina, é cosa difficile trovare delle persone a posto  e gentili come lei. Ma non ha paura a portare sconosciuti? -
Mi irrigidisco leggermente - Piú che altro sono gli sconosciuti a doversi preoccupare. Mi so difendere piuttosto bene.-
Facile fare la bulla con un ottantenne mingherlino e svampito. 
Comunque.
Dieci minuti e settecento tentativi telefonici andati a vuoto della badante,  arriviamo alla casa dei nipoti. In mezzo al nulla totale.
Ma proprio totale. Manco il deserto.
-Speriamo ci siano. Non sanno che venivo-
O merda. Ci manca ancora che debba far da baby sitter a sto qui.
Scende dalla macchina e si dirige verso un cancello e una recinzione vista solo nei filmati reality di You tube sui Narco trafficanti boliviani. 
Una roba da carcere di massima sicurezza, con muraglia in cemento, acciaio e filo spinato e una porta di ingresso nera completamente blindata.
Ricomincio ad essere inquieta.
Chi cazzo sono i nipoti di questo?  Si chiamano Escobar di cognome?
Ovviamente non c'é nemmeno un campanello.
Il vecchio comincia a battere forte sul portone, che rimbomba nel nulla intorno in maniera impressionante.
Niente. 
Io provo a suonare il clacson. 
Niente.
Il vecchio intanto, sparisce tra delle siepi.
Scendo dalla macchina. Sto coglione adesso si rompe un femore, Cristo santo.
Nonostante non lo veda so dov'è,  perché il cellulare continua a suonare furioso. 
Improvvisamente riappare, tutto pieno di foglie.
-Venga, la riporto in paese.  Non ci sono.-
Lui si oppone con vigore. -Ci sono tre macchine in cortile. Quindi sono in casa.-
Ricomincia a dare pugni al cancellone di ferro nero, urlando pure.
Rientro in macchina.
Poi. Finalmente. Uno spioncino si apre, e due occhi neri appaiono.
Il vecchio comincia a parlare.  Lo spioncino si chiude e dopo infiniti giri di chiavistelli,  esce un tipo che é un incrocio tra un rom e un sudamericano. 
Ricomincio ad essere inquieta, anche perché anche lui guarda il vecchietto  un po sconcertato.
E se lo guarda sconcertato lui che teoricamente é il nipote...
Il tipo si avvicina.
Apro il finestrino, allungo la mano e mi presento. 
Anche lui si presenta ma non ci sta capendo un cazzo.
Decido di comunicargli le poche informazioni che ho.
Ovvero che il vecchio mi si é infilato in macchina all improvviso al semaforo e che ha voluto essere accompagnato da loro, e a quanto pare la badante lo stava cercando come una pazza.
Lui non sembra capire la dinamica, guarda me e poi il vecchio che zampette felice, che intanto si avvicina alla macchina, invitandomi a casa dei nipoti a prendere un caffè. 
Manco morta, quindi declino gentilmente.
Mi offre soldi per la benzina.
Rifiuto ancora gentilmente, dicendogli che ho un sacco di cose da fare.
Non molla. Si aggrappa al finestrino e insiste con il caffè. 
Il nipote simil spacciatore intanto non sa che pesci prendere. 
Mi sembra davvero confuso.
Finalmente, dopo averlo quasi messo sotto con la macchina riesco ad andarmene.




cioè. 
:unhappy:

Mai piú con le sicure alzate quando sono in macchina da sola.


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2015)

anch'io ho dato un passaggio a una vecchietta inzuppata che usciva dall'ospedale
poi mi ha invitata a prendere un caffè ma avevo fretta


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

la mia macchina si chiude in automatica appena inizia a muoversi, in ogni caso io sono anni che mi chiudo in macchina quando sono sola


----------



## seguente (10 Maggio 2015)

Mi hai fatto ridere con questa storia.  E il bello che nonostante ti trovavi in una zona deserta hai continuato a stargli intorno.


----------

